# Memories of the Hindenburg



## j d worthington (May 18, 2007)

On the 70th anniversary of the aeronautics disaster, this story was put out:

Survivors recall Hindenburg 70 years on - Yahoo! News

Title: "Survivors recall Hindenburg 70 years on", from AP, by Chris Newmarker, datelined May 5, 2007.

I'd imagine some of our members are at least somewhat interested in this....


----------

